
Show HN: WeRemoto – Remote job board and community for Latin America market - levygaston
http://www.weremoto.com
======
levygaston
Hello!

Gaston here from Argentina Happy to introduce you WeRemoto, a remote job board
& community for LATAM people (or anyones who speaks Spanish).

A few months ago, as I was searching for a remote job, I noticed most of the
offers demanded being at US or Europe, so I built WeRemoto where all the
positions are open for Latin America workers.

Since launching three months ago, we have had more than 15k Latin American
folks apply for remote jobs! Plus a mailing list of 11k and growing.

I’d love to hear feedback or any suggestion! Thanks.

